# Interesting article about Cat's Claw



## iwillovercome (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.naturalnews.com/032917_cats_claw_herb.html"Originally, Cat's Claw was used to effectively handle digestive problems such as gastric or duodenal ulcers, irritable bowel syndrome, colitis, and leaky bowel syndrome. Cat's Claw has demonstrated a capacity for flushing out pathogens and irritants from the gastro-intestinal tract."I just might try it!


----------

